# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  When in Love ?

## mytonse

Hello,

This topic is sincerely for the ones who understand Luv or are in it themselves.Express yourselves metaphorically ..No film dialogs..Make it frank.

Minors not allowed..Just got 18 na..Using my Adult power..Kidding .

Ill paste as soon as i see someone respond.I hate to see my notes among the dead.

M.Y.Tonse

----------


## quintocent

yeah im in love too......see when ur in love .....hum kissi cheez ka koi khiyal nahi kertay i mean that we dont note that we are wasting our tution time or study time......we just get mad in love......it happened with me....but it was thru sms.....so i just became a pranko of using cell all time.....and the most koool thing was this that we both were using djuice in which one sms costs only 0.23 paisa.........so daily i used to send her abt hundreds of sms and she also.........aisay hee thori kehtay hain EVERYTHING IS FAIR IN LOVE AND WAR......

----------


## ArmaaN

llol yeh sms aur djuice kahan se agayaa haie beech mein :rolling;

----------


## mytonse

Quite a story Quintocent.

Armaan would you please stop the nonsense..I had requested that those who dont understand please keep out.Its sentiments that we discussing here.More of a survey.

----------


## Kainaat

Mytonse agar kisi ko samjh mein nai aya hai to woh yahan par post kyoun nai kar sakta, shayad uske post karne aur aapke samjhane par samjh a jaye  :Smile: 
And plz don't be so harsh, pyaar se samjha dein  :Smile: 


Shoaib plz aap kisi ki feelings ka mazaq na urain  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Nay I can't be as eloquent as you fine people are.

I have been a victim of contradictions & I am not sure if I 'was' really the person she deserved. She's moved on whereas

----------


## ArmaaN

ok mytonse! you don't need to be so angry.. I'll not post at your topics anymore  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

@ Armaan.I am really sorry if you see it harsh.I was really serious while taking this topic down.I had feeling and wanted to cross check.More of bad day then.I  truly regret my mistake. These days i am not well.I would like to see you reply to all my posts in context of the right behaviourial pattern.

@KAinaat sis.I am indeed sorry.I wasnt meaning to be harsh.Just official.Then these are serious stuff.I never like to play with anybody;s emotions.I am sure you have correctly understood what i meant here..

Regards

----------


## ArmaaN

It's OK bro  :Smile: 

Just forget it  :Smile:

----------


## quintocent

I'm also sorry.......bcoz itz all happening bcoz of my post which expressed my feeling's.....im rele sorry.....abt my post

----------


## Kainaat

I think we are a family, choti mothi lariyan to hoti rehti hai unki wajah se koi kisi se alaq nai hota, don't worry  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

All settled then.Now lets get somebody to post their feelings..ill be posting soon

----------


## Da Outlaw

:bg:  :bg:  :bg:  :bg:

----------


## Endurer

With all due respect.. WTF are you trying to prove here da outlaw?

I don't love anyone anymore. Thats how it is.. like it or not. Down on my knee's I've sacrificed the most precious thing a living being is gifted with; his life.

----------


## mytonse

Starting to guess Endurer's reactions.
 more

----------


## Endurer

Expecting more~

----------


## mytonse

When in Love..You rlife changes..Your prespective beomes more broad and you always count your love in all decision you make--

Metaphorially you are somewhere..its the best feeling to be in love,guaranteed quote.

----------


## ryma

i was in love 4 long & suddenly in two days everything was over.. From my experience I can say love is really very beautiful but very painful..

When in love you start living in your own world, world of strange feelings, nice emotions & day dreams :Smile: 

but Love is not only to be together or to be in touch every sec all the day, i think love is also to be miles away & still miss each other. Love is to pray 4 the one you love for a happy life even if you are not his life anymore:s

Love is to remember all the nice memonts you spent 2gether with a big smile on your face even if there are tears in your eyes.

I think I can't stop telling how it feels when in love so i will stop here saying that love is sweet so don't stop loving & don't keep your life away from its sweetness :Big Grin:

----------


## funlover1425

what is love??
How does one define this word?? 
Is there any true worthy defination that justifies its meaning. I would differ to an opinion that would claim that there is a rightful defination to this divine word....Basically it is such an abstract feeling ....... ha ha ha .. shall i continue....no am not going to do that ...let the pearl sink deep to the see for the one who takes the pain to reach for .....

----------


## Roshni

1. If you know you love someone more than anything, 
2. if you are sure he/she is your savior,
3.  none can heal you but him/her,

Then  never never never let him/her go with your heart in his/her pocket, NEVER.

----------


## mytonse

Perfectly Jotted ROSHINI..My proof and gurantee  on this tale of yours..I would simply mean the same thing...

Awesome ..

----------


## Endurer

> 1. If you know you love someone more than anything, 
> 2. if you are sure he/she is your savior,
> 3. none can heal you but him/her,
> 
> Then never never never let him/her go with your heart in his/her pocket, NEVER.


^ Partner in her Utopia  :Big Grin:

----------


## Roshni

> ^ Partner in her Utopia



you got it dude  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

i won"t stop loving

----------


## mytonse

MArvellous any more...

Want to see the exchanges.

LOve..the word itseld rekindles a different feeling alltogether.If not true the latest symptoms of love would be listening to "Terebin by Atif Aslam and Bhulado by RAETH"/Aint i speaking true..Tell me lovers.

----------

